# 10 PCGH-Jahrgänge kostenlos: Jetzt registrieren und die PCGH-Jahre 2000 bis 2010 digital nachlesen



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *10 PCGH-Jahrgänge kostenlos: Jetzt registrieren und die PCGH-Jahre 2000 bis 2010 digital nachlesen*

					PC Games Hardware begleitet Sie seit Jahresanfang überall hin: egal ob auf Tablet, Smartphone, Kindle Fire oder im Browser. Für die Jubiläumsausgabe 11/2015 haben wir uns etwas Besonderes einfallen lassen: Sie erhalten die Jahresarchive von 2000 bis 2010 ab sofort bis 9.11.2015 komplett kostenlos. Hier erfahren Sie, was Sie tun müssen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *10 PCGH-Jahrgänge kostenlos: Jetzt registrieren und die PCGH-Jahre 2000 bis 2010 digital nachlesen*


----------



## >aL3X< (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 10 PCGH-Jahrgänge kostenlos: Jetzt registrieren und die PCGH-Jahre 2000 bis 2010 digital nachlesen*

Top aktion! Grade für Leute mit älterer Hardware, wie mich . 
Freue mich schon drauf


----------



## max00 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 10 PCGH-Jahrgänge kostenlos: Jetzt registrieren und die PCGH-Jahre 2000 bis 2010 digital nachlesen*

Coole Sache - vielen Dank!


----------



## XyZaaH (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 10 PCGH-Jahrgänge kostenlos: Jetzt registrieren und die PCGH-Jahre 2000 bis 2010 digital nachlesen*

Super, danke


----------



## Lexx (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 10 PCGH-Jahrgänge kostenlos: Jetzt registrieren und die PCGH-Jahre 2000 bis 2010 digital nachlesen*

Grandios! Exzellent! Fabelhaft!
Ich bin einer jener, dessen Böden in der Stellage sich von 151 Heften (neben denen von PCG) 
durchbiegen. (Wobei die ersten und frühen PCG-Jahrgänge habe ich von den "Komplettlösungen"
befreit und mehrmals entsorgt. Hätte sogar noch Heft-Disketten, die hab ich aber mehrmals 
zweckentfremdet.) 

Auch suche und recherchiere nach aus vielen alten Heften. 
Aus Nostalgie, aus aktuellen Anlässen, wenn mal wieder ältere Hardware zu "begutachten" ist, 
(Noch heute verwende ich manchmal die c't-Jahres-Archiv-CDs/DVDs.)

Nur bedauerlicherweise ist Euer Angebot für mich als non-iOS, Andriod, Ballet-, Bomile- oder 
eBook-Reader-User unbrauchbar. Durchsuchbare PDFs wären ideal gewesen.
Oder ein schlichtes Online-Archive (kann ich am Örtchen trotzdem nicht lesen) auch.

Nichts desto trotz Gratulation für die vielen interessanten Lesestunden, Höhen und Tiefen die ich mit
euren Heften erlebte. Und – auf Hinweis auf den Nebenartikel – viel Erfolg, Glück, Ideen und Spass
für die nächsten 15 Jahre.


----------



## Ion (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 10 PCGH-Jahrgänge kostenlos: Jetzt registrieren und die PCGH-Jahre 2000 bis 2010 digital nachlesen*

An sich ne schöne Sache. 
Leider müssen Leute wie ich, mit einem Windows-Phone, außen vor bleiben.
PDF´s wären hier in der Tat die beste Wahl gewesen, denn die könnte ich zumindest auch am Handy lesen und auch komfortabler am PC.

Eine Frage habe ich dann aber doch noch:
Warum wurde auch sämtliche Werbung in den Heften übernommen? Das ist unnötig.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 10 PCGH-Jahrgänge kostenlos: Jetzt registrieren und die PCGH-Jahre 2000 bis 2010 digital nachlesen*



Ion schrieb:


> An sich ne schöne Sache.
> Leider müssen Leute wie ich, mit einem Windows-Phone, außen vor bleiben.
> PDF´s wären hier in der Tat die beste Wahl gewesen, denn die könnte ich zumindest auch am Handy lesen und auch komfortabler am PC.
> 
> ...



Der Webbrowser sollte auch bei Dir gehen, oder nicht?


----------



## keinnick (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 10 PCGH-Jahrgänge kostenlos: Jetzt registrieren und die PCGH-Jahre 2000 bis 2010 digital nachlesen*

Geilo, endlich 10 Jahre PCGH mittles iPad mit aufs Klo nehmen.  Richtig coole Aktion!


----------



## Kondar (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 10 PCGH-Jahrgänge kostenlos: Jetzt registrieren und die PCGH-Jahre 2000 bis 2010 digital nachlesen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Der Webbrowser sollte auch bei Dir gehen, oder nicht?



Man hat nicht überall WLan. 
(=> bin auch ein pdf Freund)

Denoch eine super Idee. 
Einfach nur Witzig/interssant zu lesen was vor 15 Jahren so los war.


----------



## FortuneHunter (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 10 PCGH-Jahrgänge kostenlos: Jetzt registrieren und die PCGH-Jahre 2000 bis 2010 digital nachlesen*



Ion schrieb:


> Warum wurde auch sämtliche Werbung in den Heften übernommen? Das ist unnötig.



Finde ich nun nicht. Manchmal macht es mir regelrecht Spaß in diesen alten Werbeanzeigen zu blättern und zu sehen wie damals Komplett-PCs aussahen oder welche Hardwarepreise aufgerufen wurden.

Da ich erst später zur PCGH gestoßen bin, ist es sehr informativ zu lesen wie die Hardwarewelt mal ausgesehen hat. Früher lag mein Focus nur beim reinen Spielen. Das Interesse an Hardware kam erst mit meinem ersten selbstgebauten Computer so um 2008 rum.

Und im ersten Heft bin ich gleich mal auf einen Vorschau-Artikel zu F.A.K.K. gestoßen, dass ich erst kürzlich wieder mal für ein paar Stunden gezockt habe.
Für mich als Spielesammler, der gerne auch mal wieder alte Titel rauskramt ist es sehr interessant zu erfahren, welche Rechner früher nötig waren um diese Games zu zocken.
Es macht viel Spaß in diesem Archiv zu blättern.


----------



## Diablokiller999 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 10 PCGH-Jahrgänge kostenlos: Jetzt registrieren und die PCGH-Jahre 2000 bis 2010 digital nachlesen*

Gibt's die alten VIdeos von den Heft-CDs/DVDs auch noch?


----------



## iGameKudan (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 10 PCGH-Jahrgänge kostenlos: Jetzt registrieren und die PCGH-Jahre 2000 bis 2010 digital nachlesen*

Sehr nette Idee von euch, habe ich wieder viel zu lesen. 

Bezüglich den durchgebogenen Regalböden - das sind fast alle Zeitschriften seit ca. April 2011 bis ca. Februar 2015.... Mit einigen PCG-Zeitschriften und 4 geschenkt bekommenen Ausrutschern. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quat (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 10 PCGH-Jahrgänge kostenlos: Jetzt registrieren und die PCGH-Jahre 2000 bis 2010 digital nachlesen*

Sehr schön! Hab ja schon einiges auf dem Pad.
Die Zeitschriften werden mir wirklich langsam zu viel.



Kann es sein, dass 2002 iOS einen Fehler hat? Jedesmal wenn ich die lade, darf ich die App zurücksetzen.


----------



## FortuneHunter (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 10 PCGH-Jahrgänge kostenlos: Jetzt registrieren und die PCGH-Jahre 2000 bis 2010 digital nachlesen*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Sehr nette Idee von euch, habe ich wieder viel zu lesen.
> 
> Bezüglich den durchgebogenen Regalböden - das sind fast alle Zeitschriften seit ca. April 2011 bis ca. Februar 2015.... Mit einigen PCG-Zeitschriften und 4 geschenkt bekommenen Ausrutschern.
> 
> ...



Da sieht man was rauskommt wenn man "Ich tu mal so als wäre ich Holz"-Regale nimmt ... Mit Echtholzregalen wäre dir das nicht passiert.

Hier lagern: PCGames von 01/2009 - 10/2015 + Gamestar von 01/2010 - 10/2015 und die PCGH von 10/2014 - 11/2015.
Die beide Koffer die dort noch andeutungsweise zu erkennen sind: Der Rechte enthält alle Zeitschriften DVDs beider Magazine (PCG + Gamestar) sowie noch diverse DVDs der PCAction und der Computerbild Spiele (hauptsächlich Ausgaben die Adventures enthalten haben). Der Linke Koffer enthält die Reste meiner DVD-Sammlung (diejenigen die sich noch installieren lassen und wo der Kopierschutz noch funktioniert).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 10 PCGH-Jahrgänge kostenlos: Jetzt registrieren und die PCGH-Jahre 2000 bis 2010 digital nachlesen*

Ich habe mir die Teile nicht ausgesucht, die sind noch original Kinderzimmerausstattung. Sieht man ja stellenweise...


----------



## GxGamer (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 10 PCGH-Jahrgänge kostenlos: Jetzt registrieren und die PCGH-Jahre 2000 bis 2010 digital nachlesen*

Achja 2003, mein Lieblingsjahr. Wie ich es bedaure das mein Vater die Hefte bei meinem Umzug entsorgt hat.


----------



## Antichrist (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 10 PCGH-Jahrgänge kostenlos: Jetzt registrieren und die PCGH-Jahre 2000 bis 2010 digital nachlesen*

*



			PC Games Hardware begleitet Sie seit Jahresanfang überall hin: egal ob auf Tablet, Smartphone, Kindle Fire oder im Browser.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
   Die "neue" Webseite ist absolut BESCH... und begleitet mich nur noch selten, da ich mich bei jedem Besuch darüber aufregen muss! Auf dem Handy eine sehr schwache Qualität, im Browser allg. langsam mit teils fehlerhafter Darstellung, auf meiner PS3, auf der ich sehr gerne surfe, funktioniert die Webseite praktisch gar nicht oder bringt die Konsole zum TOTALABSTURZ!!! Ich kene kaum eine andere Webseite deren Technik so schlecht/inkompatibel/träge ist!

 Danke für diesen neuen Level an Qualität liebe PCGH Redaktion!


----------



## bootzeit (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 10 PCGH-Jahrgänge kostenlos: Jetzt registrieren und die PCGH-Jahre 2000 bis 2010 digital nachlesen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Der Webbrowser sollte auch bei Dir gehen, oder nicht?



pdf wäre trotzdem angenehmer gewesen.....naja. Trotzdem Glückwunsch und macht weiter so .


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 10 PCGH-Jahrgänge kostenlos: Jetzt registrieren und die PCGH-Jahre 2000 bis 2010 digital nachlesen*



bootzeit schrieb:


> pdf wäre trotzdem angenehmer gewesen.....naja. Trotzdem Glückwunsch und macht weiter so .



Danke dafür - PDFs sind leider aktuell keine Option. Auf die DVD hätten die niemals gepasst und leider (leider) tauchen PDFs sofort auf Tauschbörsen auf.


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 10 PCGH-Jahrgänge kostenlos: Jetzt registrieren und die PCGH-Jahre 2000 bis 2010 digital nachlesen*

10 Jahre PCGH Kostenlos, uffff bis ich das durchgelesen habe bin ich Renter


----------



## Guru4GPU (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 10 PCGH-Jahrgänge kostenlos: Jetzt registrieren und die PCGH-Jahre 2000 bis 2010 digital nachlesen*

Sehr schöne Aktion, da werde ich wohl einige Zeit am lesen sein


----------

